# —ίδικο ή —ήδικο;



## nickel (Jul 4, 2010)

Με άλλα λόγια: _*μερακλίδικος*_ ή _*μερακλήδικος*_; _*Σουβλατζίδικο*_ ή _*σουβλατζήδικο*_; Παρηγορηθείτε: Δεν μπερδεύεστε μόνο εσείς. Μπερδεύονται και τα λεξικά, μπερδεύτηκε και η καινούργια γραμματική.

Η γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, στον κεφάλαιο για την Παραγωγή αναφέρει (§280, Ουσιαστικά από Ουσιαστικά > Τοπικά):

Πολλά ουσιαστικά παράγωγα από άλλα ουσιαστικά σημαίνουν τόπο. Τα ουσιαστικά αυτά λέγονται *τοπικά ουσιαστικά*. Τα τοπικά ουσιαστικά έχουν τις ακόλουθες καταλήξεις:
—αριό […]
—άδικο, —ίδικο: […] _παπουτσής, παπουτσίδικο, λουκουματζίδικο, παλιατζίδικο, τενεκετζίδικο_.​
Πέραν τούτου, νομίζω, ουδέν. Οπότε καταφεύγω στο ΛΚΝ, όπου οι πληροφορίες δίνονται απλόχερα.

*-ίδικο : *επίθημα ουδέτερων τοπικών ουσιαστικών παράγωγων από ουσιαστικά• δηλώνει κατάστημα στο οποίο μπορεί κανείς να αγοράσει ή γενικά να βρει αυτό που συνεπάγεται η πρωτότυπη λέξη• (πρβ. _-ικο _1_, -άδικο _2): _(παλιατζής) παλιατζίδικο. _|| με αναφορά περισσότερο στο προϊόν και λιγότερο στον καταστηματάρχη: _λουκουματζίδικο, παγωτατζίδικο, πατσατζίδικο,_ κατάστημα στο οποίο μπορεί κανείς να αγοράσει ή γενικά να βρει λουκουμάδες, παγωτό κτλ.• _προποτζίδικο, ταξιτζίδικο, _χώρος συναλλαγής σχετικός με προπό, ταξί. || (πληθ.) περιοχή με πολλά ίδια καταστήματα: _παλιατζίδικα, πατσατζίδικα. _[ουσιαστικοπ. ουδ. του επιθήματος επιθέτων _-ίδικος_]​
Αλλά και για τα επίθετα από ουσιαστικά, για τα οποία δεν βρήκα κάτι στη Γραμματική («δεν βρήκα» δεν σημαίνει «δεν υπάρχει»):

*-ίδικος -ίδικη –ίδικο* *:* επίθημα επιθέτων παράγωγων από ονόματα• δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτού που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη• (πρβ. _-ικος_): _(αεριτζής) αεριτζίδικος, (ατζαμής) ατζαμίδικος, (καβγατζής) καβγατζίδικος, (κολπατζής) κολπατζίδικος, (μερακλής) μερακλίδικος, (πλακατζής) πλακατζίδικος, (φιγουρατζής) φιγουρατζίδικος. _|| _(ζοριλίκι) ζοριλίδικος, (καραγκιοζλίκι) καραγκιοζλίδικος. _[θ. ουσιαστικών σε _-ηδ- _(πληθ. _-ήδες_) με προσθήκη του επιθήματος _-ικος: μερακληδ- (μερακλής) -ικος_ (ορθογρ. απλοπ.)] ​
Στα παραπάνω μπορούμε, αν και περισσεύουν, να προσθέσουμε την υποκατηγορία των _—τζήδων_ και των _—τζίδικων_:

*-τζής -τζού -τζίδικο *& *-ατζής -ατζού -ατζίδικο : *επίθημα ανισοσύλλαβων ονομάτων παράγωγων συνήθ. από ουσιαστικά• μέσα στην πρόταση τα ονόματα αυτά λειτουργούν συνηθέστερα ως κατηγορούμενα και λιγότερο ως επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί και δηλώνουν το πρόσωπο (άντρα, γυναίκα, παιδί ή γενικά έμψυχο ουδέτερου γένους) που χαρακτηρίζεται από τα στοιχεία που συνεπάγεται η πρωτότυπη λέξη, που του αρέσει, που αγαπά αυτό που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη: _(γκάφα) γκαφατζής -ού -ίδικο, (καβγάς) καβγατζής -ού -ίδικο, (γλυκό) γλυκατζής -ού -ίδικο, (φασαρία)_ _φασαριατζής -ού -ίδικο, (φιγούρα) φιγουρατζής -ού -ίδικο, (πλάκα) πλακατζής -ού -ίδικο, (καταφέρνω) καταφερτζής -ού -ίδικο, (τζάμπα) τζαμπατζής -ού -ίδικο. _[< _-τζής, -ατζής _(ουσ.) και κατευθείαν < τουρκ. -cι _κτλ.: καβγ-α-τζής _< kavgacι]

*-τζίδικος -τζίδικη -τζίδικο *& *-ατζίδικος -ατζίδικη -ατζίδικο : *επίθημα για το σχηματισμό επιθέτων• δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο χαρακτηρίζεται από αυτό που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη• (πρβ. _-ίδικος_): _(έτοιμος) ετοιματζίδικος• (εφέ) εφετζίδικος._ [σύνθετο επίθημα _-τζ(ής), -ατζ(ής) -ίδικος_]​
(Το επίθετο, π.χ. _ψιλικατζίδικος_, που σχηματίζεται από το ουσιαστικό, δηλ. _ψιλικατζής_, δανείζει το ουδέτερό του για να χαρακτηρίσει παιδιά, π.χ. _ο καβγατζής, η καβγατζού, το καβγατζίδικο_, αλλά και για να φτιάξει το τοπικό ουσιαστικό, π.χ. _το ψιλικατζίδικο_.)

Προσέξτε ότι στην ετυμολογία του επιθήματος _*—ίδικος*_ το ΛΚΝ μιλάει για ορθογραφική απλοποίηση. Αυτή η ορθογραφική απλοποίηση ήρθε με την επίσημη εφαρμογή της δημοτικής. Δεν υπήρχε νωρίτερα στα λεξικά, π.χ. Δημητράκος και Σταματάκος έχουν _μερακλήδικος_. _Μερακλήδικος_ ωστόσο γράφει και το ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά, όπως και _ατζαμήδικος, θεριακλήδικος, καβγατζήδικος, καϊμακλήδικος, σκιτζήδικος, τζαμπατζήδικος_. Και _ψιλικατζήδικο_. Κάπου ξεχνιέται και δίνει _γουρλίδικος, ζοριλίδικος, ραχατλίδικος_.

Το ΛΝΕΓ και τα άλλα λεξικά του Κέντρου διατηρούν με απόλυτη συνέπεια την παλιά ορθογραφία με _–η–_. Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, στο λήμμα _*—ήδικο*_, γράφει:

ν.ελλ. τέρμα που προέρχεται από τον πληθ. _—ήδ(ες)_ ουσιαστικών σε _—ής_ (π.χ. _παλιατζ-ής_, _—ήδες_ — _ταξιτζ-ής_, _—ήδες_, — _παγωτατζ-ής_, _—ήδες_) + παράγ. τέρμα _–ικο(ς)_, ίσως κατά το πρότυπο ορισμένων επιθέτων σε _—ήδικος_ (πβ. _μερακλ-ήδικος_, _κολπατζ-ήδικος_, _ατζαμ-ήδικος_, _αεριτζ-ήδικος_).

Ορθογραφία: *—ήδικο*
Εφόσον το τέρμα προέρχεται από το μόρφημα _—ήδ(ες)_ και επίθημα _—ικο(ς)_, είναι προφανές ότι ορθογραφείται κατάλληλα με _*–ή–*_ (_*—ήδικο*_). Η γραφή _—ίδικο_ της σχολικής γραμματικής δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση.​
Έτσι, ενώ στο Μείζον και το ΛΚΝ, που ομνύουν στην ορθογραφία της σχολικής γραμματικής, αλλά και στο Αντίστροφο (που προσαρμόζει τα ευρήματά του στη σχολική ορθογραφία), έχουμε τα παρακάτω έτσι που τα βλέπετε, τα ίδια στο ΛΝΕΓ και τα άλλα λεξικά Μπαμπινιώτη γράφονται με –_ήδικο–_.

*Επίθετα:*
αεριτζίδικος, ασικλίδικος, ατζαμίδικος, γκαφατζίδικος, γουρλίδικος, ετοιματζίδικος, εφετζίδικος, θεριακλίδικος, καβγατζίδικος, καϊμακλίδικος, καταφερτζίδικος, κολπατζίδικος, μαχμουρλίδικος, μεζεκλίδικος, μερακλίδικος, μπαταχτσίδικος, μπελαλίδικος, μπεσαλίδικος, παοκτζίδικος, παπατζίδικος, παραλίδικος, πασαλίδικος, πλακατζίδικος, ραχατλίδικος, σαματατζίδικος, σεβνταλίδικος, σκιτζίδικος, σπασαρχίδικος, σπαζαρχίδικος, τζαμπατζίδικος, τσαμπουκαλίδικος, φιγουρατζίδικος, χαβαλετζίδικος, χαμαλίδικος, χαρεμλίδικος, χασικλίδικος, χωρατατζίδικος, ψιλικατζίδικος

*Τοπικά ουσιαστικά:*
γανωματζίδικο, ετοιματζίδικο, κουλουρτζίδικο, λουκουματζίδικο, μασατζίδικο, μπογιατζίδικο, μπουγατσατζίδικο, μπουζουξίδικο, παγωτατζίδικο, παλιατζίδικο, παπουτσίδικο, πατσατζίδικο, πεθαμενατζίδικο, προπατζίδικο, προποτζίδικο, σαλεπιτζίδικο, σουβλατζίδικο, στοκατζίδικο, στραγαλατζίδικο, τενεκετζίδικο, φαναρτζίδικο, χασικλίδικο, ψιλικατζίδικο​
Η καινούργια σχολική γραμματική τα έχει λίγο μπερδεμένα. Ενώ στις Παράγωγες λέξεις (σ. 159), γράφει για τα τοπικά ουσιαστικά (ένα παράδειγμα με _—ίδικο_, βρε παιδιά!):

_Τοπικά: _όσα δηλώνουν τόπο. Οι πιο συνηθισμένες καταλήξεις των τοπικών είναι: _-αριό _(π.χ. _καμπάνα — καμπαναριό), -άδικο _και _-ίδικο _(π.χ. _σίδερο — σιδεράδικο), -είο _(π.χ. _ταμίας — ταμείο)._​
όταν πας στα «επίθετα» σε _—ής_ (σ. 47-48) διαβάζεις (πάλι χωρίς παράδειγμα):
*Επίθετα σε -ης, -α, -ικο και σε -άς/-ής, -ού, -άδικο/-ήδικο (ανισοσύλλαβα)*​
Παράδειγμα δεν υπάρχει, αλλά μπέρδεμα υπάρχει.

Οπότε, τι κάνουμε; _Σουβλατζίδικο_ ή _σουβλατζήδικο_;

Πριν πάρετε θέση, να σας πω ότι τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, ιδιαίτερα στις πιο κοινές απ’ αυτές τις λέξεις, είναι συντριπτικά υπέρ του _*—ίδικο*_. Δηλαδή, το διαδίκτυο ψήφισε. Και ψήφισε _*σουβλατζίδικο*_.






_Και μια και δεν βρήκα αμέσως ταμπέλα με σουβλατζίδικο...._​


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2010)

Εγώ που είμαι της παλιάς γραμματικής, δεν είχα ποτέ αμφιβολία ότι όταν πρόκειται για κατάστημα ή τόπο είναι με γιώτα. Γιατί μου προκαλείς αμφιβολίες τώρα;;;;


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι χάρηκα που είδα ότι έγραψες «ψιλικατζίδικος» σ' ένα προηγούμενο μήνυμά σου, αν και διατηρείς αρκετές από τις προ απλοποίησης ορθογραφίες. Ομολογώ ότι δεν είναι σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις που το χέρι μου πάει να γράψω —_ήδικο_. Ωστόσο, δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου μα καθόλου αν πριν από το 1976, έξω από τα λεξικά, επικρατούσε το _—ήδικο_ ή το _—ίδικο_.

Και μια απαραίτητη διόρθωση: Γράφω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΕΛΝΕΓ υποστηρίζουν το _—ήδικο_, αλλά τα μικρότερα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας (δηλ. το Σχολικό, το Ορθογραφικό και το Μικρό) επειδή απευθύνονται κυρίως σε μαθητές λημματογραφούν με τέρμα το *—ίδικο(ς)*,


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2010)

Τώρα αισθάνομαι παλαιάς κοπής! Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να έλεγε κανένα σχολικό βιβλίο για -ηδικος αντί για -ίδικος, αλλά φυσικά δεν θυμάμαι και τα πάντα, το αποτέλεσμά τους μόνο φαίνεται στα γραπτά μου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> —άδικο, —ίδικο: […] _παπουτσής, παπουτσίδικο_



Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να λέει «παπουτσίδικο»; Μα, αυτό είν' άδικο! Γι' αυτό και λέγεται _παπουτσ-άδικο_. Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Προσέξτε ότι στην ετυμολογία του επιθήματος _*—ίδικος*_ το ΛΚΝ μιλάει για ορθογραφική απλοποίηση. Αυτή η ορθογραφική απλοποίηση ήρθε με την επίσημη εφαρμογή της δημοτικής. [...]
> 
> Το ΛΝΕΓ και τα άλλα λεξικά του Κέντρου διατηρούν με απόλυτη συνέπεια την παλιά ορθογραφία με _–η–_. Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, στο λήμμα _*—ήδικο*_, γράφει:
> ν.ελλ. τέρμα που προέρχεται από τον πληθ. _—ήδ(ες)_ ουσιαστικών σε _—ής_ (π.χ. _παλιατζ-ής_, _—ήδες_ — _ταξιτζ-ής_, _—ήδες_, — _παγωτατζ-ής_, _—ήδες_) + παράγ. τέρμα _–ικο(ς)_, ίσως κατά το πρότυπο ορισμένων επιθέτων σε _—ήδικος_ (πβ. _μερακλ-ήδικος_, _κολπατζ-ήδικος_, _ατζαμ-ήδικος_, _αεριτζ-ήδικος_).
> ...


Στο _Λεξικό των δυσκολιών και των λαθών στη χρήση της ελληνικής_ (Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας, Αθήνα, 2014) το σχετικό λήμμα [*-ίδικο*: _*-ήδικο*_* ή *_*-ίδικο*_*;*] καταλήγει: «[...] Συνεπώς, το επίθημα ορθογραφείται *-ήδικο* (με _-η-_): _παγωτατζ-ήδικο_, _ψιλικατζ-ήδικο_, _σουβλατζ-ήδικο_. Στη σχολική γραμματική ακολουθείται η γραφή *-ίδικο* (με _-ι-_), επειδή προκρίνεται η απλογράφηση του επιθήματος.»


----------

